# Phoenix Suns spending like playoffs teams spend, for first time in years



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The Phoenix Suns are spending more money this year than they have since the heyday of the SSOL Suns, all thanks to recent extensions given to players aging out of their rookie contracts and last month's big free agent signing of Tyson Chandler.
> 
> Coming into the season, the Suns rank 17th in overall spending among NBA teams. Chandler, Bledsoe and Knight are now among the Top 50 paid players in the NBA this season, though Bledsoe and Knight tie for just 42nd and Chandler comes in at 49th.
> 
> ...


http://www.brightsideofthesun.com/2...-time-in?_ga=1.187276203.203146599.1440130738


----------

